# Body Snaps!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Firstly Lisa displays a rather fetching body shot as her avitar, then StephenGreen has a body (including face assuming its you) shot & now Abi has a slightly more distant body shot (assuming its you).

Is this the new Forum Avitar fashion??

Just for the record, Lisa wins my vote so far 8)  8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell looks older than I remember and Paula looks a little "plastic" :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> Paula looks a little "plastic" :roll:


Oh, I'm hurt now!  
You think I look plastic? Is it the beautifully dyed and styled hair? Or the perfectly proportioned body?
Do I need to have more surgery?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Honey, I think you are perfectly proportioned... it's just that your picture doesn't do you justice 8)



paulatt said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Paula looks a little "plastic" :roll:
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> Honey, I think you are perfectly proportioned... it's just that your picture doesn't do you justice 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful - I'll tell Louise on you...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

She wouldn't believe an old codger like you :roll:



Kell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Honey, I think you are perfectly proportioned... it's just that your picture doesn't do you justice 8)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

paulatt said:


> You think I look plastic? Is it the beautifully dyed and styled hair? Or the perfectly proportioned body?
> Do I need to have more surgery?


You look great girl [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

All you need now is a tattoo :wink: Perhaps we can buy one get one free 

:-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You could both either post your pics up or send them to me for a second opinion... trust me I'm an expert  But I can tell you now, just from your posting "tone", that you are both perfectly proportioned :roll:



Mrs_Claus said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > You think I look plastic? Is it the beautifully dyed and styled hair? Or the perfectly proportioned body?
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ooh, he's a smooth talker isn't he?

ahem

*LOUISE*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

SSSSHHHHH 



Kell said:


> Ooh, he's a smooth talker isn't he?
> 
> ahem
> 
> *LOUISE*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> trust me I'm an expert  But I can tell you now, just from your posting "tone", that you are both perfectly proportioned :roll:


So the Extreme Makeover worked! 
It was worth all the pain if our esteemed and highly regarded TTOC chairman thinks we look okay!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Just for the record, Lisa wins my vote so far 8)  8)


Thank fu*k for that! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:

Stephen...you scare them mate....hide the biceps. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:
> 
> Stephen...you scare them mate....hide the biceps. :wink:


 [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:
> 
> Stephen...you scare them mate....hide the biceps. :wink:


wished i hadn't posted it now, ive had two proposals of marriage, enquiries as to my sexuality and Jampott wants his bloody kitchen back!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:
> ...


On the other hand, I've had no proposals of marriage, no enquiries as to my sexuality and everyone knows I have the nicest kitchen on the forum.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:
> ...


Actually I don't... my new kitchen is nicer 

But I'm guessing you either live in a 5-7 year old Bryant / Taywood home, or have had the kitchen a similar amount of time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:
> ...


Will you invite me to the wedding?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought you were the "bride" 



vlastan said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've only displayed my body because Stephengreen dared me to as he displayed his face! ...LOL...  :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am still planning to use my picture naked in my TT...so not all is revealed yet. :lol:


So come on then , reveal yourself.......  :wink:


----------



## ^Vicky^ (Oct 26, 2004)

Does anyone else find it funny *giggle* that stephengreen used to be a troll and now he's showing himself?

Makes me wonder if everyones picture is really them....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Vicky^ said:


> Does anyone else find it funny *giggle* that stephengreen used to be a troll and now he's showing himself?
> 
> Makes me wonder if everyones picture is really them....


It looks like we have a new joker in the forum :roll:


----------



## ^Vicky^ (Oct 26, 2004)

SHUT UP!!!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't listen to Vicky, cos Carly said she'd seen her giving Vlastan a blowy behind the bikesheds, only she don't know nuffink about sumfink or anyfink.


----------



## ^Vicky^ (Oct 26, 2004)

Gotta go - I'm on now...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Excellent show tonight Vix


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Its a 6 year old beazer/persimmon home. The kitchen, as the rest of the interiour, definitely built to a price rather than a standard. We are awaiting a quote to replace it. I thought moving into a fairly new house would be cheaper in the long run than buying an older one,but now im not so sure


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> Excellent show tonight Vix


Even better avatar Lisa :wink:

Are you a proper lady, wearing a ladies bikini top? :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can vouch that Lisa is a proper woman... with a proper (BIG) boyfriend :wink:



jwball said:


> Are you a proper lady, wearing a ladies bikini top? :lol:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

enough said i think

<-----------------

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Vicky^ said:


> Does anyone else find it funny *giggle* that stephengreen used to be a troll and now he's showing himself?
> 
> Makes me wonder if everyones picture is really them....


Yes, it is all a tad narcissistic isn't it? :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/81674049fcfa6adc6.jpg

I recall Eightt was one of the first to use his real picture as an avatar. Furthermore I think his may be genuine .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> I can vouch that Lisa is a proper woman... with a proper (BIG) boyfriend :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is big??? How the hell would you know this? Don't tell me that you and him are all intimate. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Nick, just because you tell the world "some" of your secrets... doesn't mean we all have to :wink:



vlastan said:


> He is big??? How the hell would you know this? Don't tell me that you and him are all intimate. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nick, just because you tell the world "some" of your secrets... doesn't mean we all have to :wink:
> 
> ...


It is just that I feel left out. Please make sure that I am invited next time. :lol: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Perhaps we should start a kitchen pic thread? [smiley=freak.gif]

Mines fab!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Perhaps we should start a kitchen pic thread? [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Mines fab!


Been there done that :roll:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> I can vouch that Lisa is a proper woman... with a proper (BIG) boyfriend :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, cos I'm proper (Married) with a wife. Just having a laugh and not trying to slimeball her! :wink: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pity... was hoping to cover the event for absoluTTe when big bad Tim (V8) grunts his way up to Notts for a showdown  



jwball said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I can vouch that Lisa is a proper woman... with a proper (BIG) boyfriend :wink:
> ...


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> Pity... was hoping to cover the event for absoluTTe when big bad Tim (V8) grunts his way up to Notts for a showdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't always assume you know how big people are, I might be a WWF wrestler like Stephen Green. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wasn't saying who would win... just that I was going to cover it for the mag 



jwball said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Pity... was hoping to cover the event for absoluTTe when big bad Tim (V8) grunts his way up to Notts for a showdown
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jwball said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Pity... was hoping to cover the event for absoluTTe when big bad Tim (V8) grunts his way up to Notts for a showdown
> ...


StephenGreen is NOT reall...all the bulges that we saw are actually implants. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> StephenGreen is NOT reall...all the bulges that we saw are actually implants. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are yours? :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Decided to follow suit and add a head shot 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> Decided to follow suit and add a head shot 8)


But next time you take your picture, make sure that you comb your hair first. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to follow suit and add a head shot 8)
> ...


Cheeky b*stard :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

jam said:


> Decided to follow suit and add a head shot 8)


Very nice 

What you doing later ?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:
 

> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to follow suit and add a head shot 8)
> ...


Oh please, Mrs! Behave! 
Thats not his real photo! Is it? :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Of course it is 

I have plenty more if you don't believe me 

Mrs_Claus.....thought I might go out for a night on the town, care to join me? :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

jam said:


> Mrs_Claus.....thought I might go out for a night on the town, care to join me? :wink:


Go for it girl!
Then its my turn next week! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

jam said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus said:
> ...


Where are we going ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

paulatt said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus.....thought I might go out for a night on the town, care to join me? :wink:
> ...


You find your own date


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Okay, vlastan, where are you? :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > paulatt said:
> ...


Living Room for dinner? Then some bars and a club 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

jam said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Sounds great 8)

What time do you want me ?  and do I need to bring anything ? :wink: 
:-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus said:
> ...


I'll pick you up at 9.......just bring yourself, it's all you'll need :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

jam said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


I'll be ready and waiting for you :wink:

Don't be late 

:-*


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

<----------------------

There you go ladies...I've uploaded mine.

One at a time please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> <----------------------
> 
> There you go ladies...I've uploaded mine.
> 
> One at a time please.


I think we've met before


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I bet with you, Jam doesn't 16" biceps. :lol: :wink:

Jam, you don't mind being a toy boy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Jam, you don't mind being a toy boy?


That's it spoil the suprise! :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Jam, you don't mind being a toy boy?
> ...


What surprise? When you arrive with your walking stick or your zimmer frame? :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


lol :lol:

I  never checked that, did I?! Go on, tell me!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NO... I won't say a word. I will spoil the surprise. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's who Jam reminds me of! DARIUS  .

Nice handsome piccie of you by the way Jam .

C'mon Vlast post yours. Don't be shy big boy!  :-*. Show everyone what's beneth your vibrant colourful charming greek personality on here! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bloody hell...we have a Darius look alike in our forum. Can we have your autograph? :wink:

I guess all the girls will want you for who you look alike eh?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jam looks cute!  He looks very cheeky. I bet he was naughty at school!  :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Jam looks cute!  He looks very cheeky. I bet he was naughty at school!  :-*


 :lol: :lol:

He is still naughty...he likes to annoy me. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Jam looks cute!  He looks very cheeky. I bet he was naughty at school!  :-*
> ...


I thrive on annoying you mate!  Only joking

Yeah I was pretty bad at school, many suspensions and near expulsions!

never mind, I'm on the straight and narrow now, well, sort of :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Jam looks cute!  He looks very cheeky. I bet he was naughty at school!  :-*
> ...


Your naughty too Vlast!  :!:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

jam said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus said:
> ...


Don't worry young man :-* the zimmer frame helps with balance and the walking stick is to stop you running away from me 

You'll see it'll be fun :wink:

:-* :-*


----------

